# year?whitewall schwinn stingray slik & 20"westwind tires



## fxo550 (May 27, 2013)

Some one told me this tires are for the stingray deluxe and super deluxe but not sure on the year..Any help dating this tires?
They are made in usa & i found this with the originals inner tubes.


----------



## xochi0603 (May 29, 2013)

*I'd be interested if they're for sale*

Hello, I'd be interested in them if they're for sale?  I can help them if you can tell me the codes.   bobvandale@comcast.net


----------



## fxo550 (May 29, 2013)

*codes*



xochi0603 said:


> Hello, I'd be interested in them if they're for sale?  I can help them if you can tell me the codes.   bobvandale@comcast.net




Here is a picture of the codes,thanks.


----------

